# ONR in just about the saltiest and sandiest place on earth



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Looking for some inspiration on using the ONR system in the UAE...
sand and salt is going to be a major issue does anyone know if ONR will take it in its stride?

jus


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I went on holiday to Tunisia recently and was frightened by the levels of sand on the cars! I seen a brand new black Porsche Cayenne Turbo caked and i just couldnt imagine using it tbh. Even jetwashing to rinse it must be risky! Im sure some with more experience will chip in though mate.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Could be done. But you would have to have a 5ltr pressure sprayer, with some ONR mixed up as a pre wash
This should be used to remove all the salt attached to your car. Prior to touching.

Great care and attention will be required and having the correct technique when hand washing also.

I would Fold a few MF into 4 and use it this way. As you move forward without any pressure try and roll your wrist. Hand flat against the panel held in place with your thumb. As you move from right to left slowly lift your thumb holding the MF and roll your wrist slowly. So in short anything you pick up is removed from your paint with the rolling action. Return to the rinse bucket and make sure it is spotless prior to returning to the wash solution.
Very small and delicate strokes is the key, prior to rinsing.
Gordon.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Being a bit of a "bucketless wash" enthusiast, and having just recently tried
my first post-salted roads wash with ONR, I was tad taken aback. Obviously, 
there's a huge temperature difference, which will affect evaporation rates, 
but what I found was that the salt was pretty resolute in staying within the
droplets left behind. The result being streaks of weak dried saline.

So the short answer to the question maybe: No, ONR may not cope on its own.
In this situation, I'd go with Caledonia's advice to the letter, but if you do get
left with salt streaks, then I'd recommend a second pass with something like
Greased Lightning Showroom Shine. Although it does "get a bad press" here, 
(mostly by people who haven't used it!) there are situations where it does fit 
the bill perfectly.

So far, things like tree-sap, brake-dust and road-salt (each pretty horrendous
in their own right) are all things which I have found this product to completely
take in its stride. Note that it is a technology designed puposely for areas 
of the world where copious amounts of rinsing water are simply not available.

Use exactly the same wiping technique with GLSS, though with one extra 
stage; pre-spray the MF cloths with ONR at about 32:1 strength, about 6 
sprays per side before you fold them. The benefit is that you add just a tad
more protection than you would with ONR on its own, so you have a good QD
wipe as well as the salt removal. More detailed info and pics in this thread.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

There is a pretty simple solution to your saline dust, wash with ONR as always, but before drying go over the panel a second time. The second pass washes of the remaining salt. We wash about 20 cars a day with ONR and on our roads salt is a staple to winter driving.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

jus said:


> Hi Guys,
> Looking for some inspiration on using the ONR system in the UAE...
> sand and salt is going to be a major issue does anyone know if ONR will take it in its stride?
> 
> jus


Why you off on holiday ?


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Toying with a more permanant vaccation


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure to use the two bucket method! This makes the biggest difference of all when using ONR or any other rinseless wash and will drastically reduce the chance of picking up particles that may scratch.

Good luck though, I just moved to the coast in souther California and there is always salt and sand getting on the cars which I had to adapt myself to.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Going to Abu Dhabi on the 19th of Feb so Ive been told, going to take a couple of ounces of ONR, going to wash me a rental car!


----------

